# planing across the glue joint



## Mitchman (Sep 17, 2011)

I recently made some edge-grain cutting boards as gifts and now I am getting requests for more of them all the time. 

After cutting and gluing up the strips for my boards I run them thru my planer to get a nice smooth surface. In doing that I am planing right across several glue joints at the same time. I suppose I should probably be sanding the surface of these boards rather than planing them but I get such a nice surface and very quickly. But, I suppose, doing this is probably dulling my planer knives very quickly as well. 

I just wanted to post this and get as many comments and suggestions as I could from all my fellow woodworkers out there, so please all your posts are greatly appreciated

Mitchman


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mitch,
not sure what planer you have, but I did that once with my dewalt 735. I didn't scrape off the excess glue that had beaded up and hardened. It left little nicks in the blade. If you took a scraper and scraped off the glue beads, you'd probably be ok.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*Glue*

Use a low angle jack plane. It is #1 on end grain. It would still be best to get rid of globs of dried glue first.


----------



## Islandguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Sanding would be best but just be prepared to replace/sharpen your plane blades more frequently.


----------

